# Oversharing?



## cerelife (Jul 27, 2017)

I've been updating my website and finally decided to add a page to explain my company name as it's somewhat unusual and has nothing to do with soap or any of my other products. But some of my regular customers have suggested that I do this since not only does it make things more personal, but also explains why my company name and logo don't make a lot of sense together unless you know me.
What do y'all think? I feel like I'm oversharing...
http://www.minoubleu.com/Minou.html


----------



## Cindy2428 (Jul 27, 2017)

I'm a sucker for anything cat so VERY biased.... What a wonderful story! This is not over sharing - this is a story to help make you stand apart from everyone else. Well done


----------



## Cellador (Jul 27, 2017)

I don't feel like it's oversharing. It is a very unusual name and the story helps with brand recall. And, honestly, I wouldn't have even noticed the monkey logo if you hadn't mentioned it in your story.

P.S. I'm also a sucker for a sweet cat story. He's lucky he found you! He looks like a sweet cat!


----------



## Millie (Jul 27, 2017)

I love it! The name sounds sophisticated before you read the story, and the story just makes it better. Glad he found you! He looks like my adorable cats!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 27, 2017)

Cindy2428 said:


> What a wonderful story! This is not over sharing - this is a story to help make you stand apart from everyone else. Well done


^^^^^ Ditto!


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Jul 27, 2017)

Not oversharing at all, I loved the story you shared about your cat, just wonderfull, I love happy endings! 

When you explained the monkey symbol, it made total sense why you decided to put it up on your site : )


----------



## dibbles (Jul 27, 2017)

Not oversharing - and a very sweet story. Your kitty is so pretty. The only cat I've had looked just like that.


----------



## maya (Jul 27, 2017)

Love the story!


----------



## Omneya (Jul 28, 2017)

cerelife said:


> I've been updating my website and finally decided to add a page to explain my company name as it's somewhat unusual and has nothing to do with soap or any of my other products. But some of my regular customers have suggested that I do this since not only does it make things more personal, but also explains why my company name and logo don't make a lot of sense together unless you know me.
> What do y'all think? I feel like I'm oversharing...
> http://www.minoubleu.com/Minou.html



I think it is awesome to share your story. You cat is beautiful!
Also I was checking some things out and thought it was a website, but I guess I can't buy anything from there 

Do you have a website?


----------



## ibct1969 (Jul 28, 2017)

Not sure if you have ever heard of the show "The Profit".  The episode that aired just the other night was almost completely focused on telling your company's story to get an emotional connection with your customers.  http://www.cnbc.com/2017/07/25/cnbc...it-effect-zoes-chocolate-business-update.html 

I really liked that angle, so I like yours too.  And your cat is sweet stuff.


----------



## Seawolfe (Jul 28, 2017)

I like it  I must admit that I find some origin stories rather self serving or saccharine, but yours is just sweet and genuine.


----------



## reinbeau (Jul 28, 2017)

That is a sweet story and is definitely not oversharing!


----------

